# Sanyo NCR18650GA 3.6V (3500mAh, max. 10A)



## gopajti (Mar 20, 2015)

I found today, newest cell from Panasonic/Sanyo. 

- Rated Capacity: 3300mah (0.67A discharge at 20°C)
- Minimum Capacity: 3350mAh (0.67A discharge at 25°C)
- Typical Capacity: 3450mAh (Reference only)
- Nominal Voltage: 3.6V 
- Discharging End Voltage: 2.5V
- Charging Current (Std.): 1475mA (other source 1675A)
- Charging Voltage: 4.20V (+-0.03V)
- Charging Time (Std.): 4.5 hours (other source 4 hours) 
- Continuous Discharging Current (Max.): 10A
- Weight: less than 48.0g
- Dimensions: (D)18.50*(H)65.30mm
- Operating Temperature
Charge: 10~ +45°C
Dicharge: -20~ +60°C
- Storing Temperature: -20 ~ +50°C







source: http://www.keeppower.com.cn/products_detail.php?id=504


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 20, 2015)

Don't know if it's Keeppower or Panasonic/Sanyo, but the first line in the specification chart lists capacity as 3300mAh. That's no different than the 18650B cells.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 20, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Don't know if it's Keeppower or Panasonic/Sanyo, but the first line in the specification chart lists capacity as 3300mAh. That's no different than the 18650B cells.



Yep.

At some point, we start viewing Sanyo and Panasonic as just one brand, although I do believe they are produced in different factories with different R&D staffs.

Still...

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like a Panasonic NCR18650 cell in a Sanyo wrapper. Unprotected cell.


----------



## StorminMatt (Mar 20, 2015)

As far as whether it is developed by Sanyo, the discharge curve would say everything. Sanyo batteries have flatter discharge curves, while Panasonic cells have more downsloping curves.


----------



## SubLGT (May 29, 2015)

I see a few vendors are advertising this as a 3500mAh battery, but that seems a bit optimistic, given the specs in the first post. Illumn.com has a protected version, selling for $14.

I believe this battery would compete against the LG INR18650-MJ1 and Samsung INR18650-35E


----------



## markr6 (May 29, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> I see a few vendors are advertising this as a 3500mAh battery, but that seems a bit optimistic, given the specs in the first post. Illumn.com has a protected version, selling for $14.
> 
> I believe this battery would compete against the LG INR1860-MJ1 and Samsung INR18650-35E



Keeppower IMR18650 - 3500mAh - 10A cont, 20 pulse?


----------



## SubLGT (May 31, 2015)

I haven't seen a pulse rating for this battery. 
There is some credible test data for this battery from an ebay vendor in Australia. I would post a link, but it would probably violate CPF rule #3,745,923.
But you can find it at this discussion:
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/39784


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 8, 2015)

From what I can see Panasonic GA is holding much better voltage @ 8-10 amps - vs. LG Mj1 / continuous load


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Keeppower IMR18650 - 3500mAh - 10A cont, 20 pulse?



What I expected. Illumn.com confirms this is the KP. I trust them unless someone finds another reliable source saying something else.


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Let's be more realistic

orbtronic.com Orbtronic 18650 IMR 3500mAh 

Max Discharge capability - Continuous Current Load: 10A (10000mA)


Max Discharge capability - Pulse Current: 18A (18000mA)


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks like a great cell, but I don't see any button tops available yet


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 8, 2015)

space-cowboy said:


> From what I can see Panasonic GA is holding much better voltage @ 8-10 amps - vs. LG Mj1 / continuous load



They almost seem to be made on the same assembly line?

I don't know, but the LG MJ1 has 95% the useable capacity at 10A continuous, that it has at .7A, so it loses only 5% going from .7A to 10A, which is pretty eye opening, at least according to this guy's testing of the MJ1. At 3.5A, it loses 1% of it's .7A capacity, which is just under 3500mAh for both cells tested--3481mAh and 3496mAh!

http://powercartel.com/2015/02/test-results-for-lg-inr18650-mj1-3500mah-18650-li-ion-battery/

Chris


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 8, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Looks like a great cell, but I don't see any button tops available yet



Orbtronic have them all 
Button top, Flat top, Protected, Unprotected 

:thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

space-cowboy said:


> Orbtronic have them all
> Button top, Flat top, Protected, Unprotected
> 
> :thumbsup:



I'm only seeing the flat top, unprotected. I'd like to get an unprotected with a button!

Oh I see it now...with the wrapper. I was looking for the red cell. Sneaky!


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 8, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> They almost seem to be made on the same assembly line?
> 
> I don't know, but the LG MJ1 has 95% the useable capacity at 10A continuous, that it has at .7A, so it loses only 5% going from .7A to 10A, which is pretty eye opening, at least according to this guy's testing of the MJ1. At 3.5A, it loses 1% of it's .7A capacity, which is just under 3500mAh for both cells tested--3481mAh and 3496mAh!
> 
> ...



Chris,

Once you see overlay you will understand. 
LG is providing some (not very useable for us) additional mAh, below 3V line. When in high drain field what I am looking at is voltage curve. 
GA after initial voltage sag (this is something new from Panasonic R&D) is bouncing back well over LG Voltage line.
Very good at 10A for this capacity level.


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 8, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm only seeing the flat top, unprotected. I'd like to get an unprotected with a button!
> 
> Oh I see it now...with the wrapper. I was looking for the red cell. Sneaky!



There is no red cell with button top .. I thought that KP is black cell, or is it  ?


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

space-cowboy said:


> There is no red cell with button top .. I thought that KP is black cell, or is it  ?



Yeah IMR all black wrapper & black sticker now. I saw the naked red GA cell, flat top, but that's it. All over flavors have the Orbtronic wrapper.


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 8, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yeah IMR all black wrapper & black sticker now. I saw the naked red GA cell, flat top, but that's it. All over flavors have the Orbtronic wrapper.



As soon as spot welder hits that cell cannot be red, green, or pink anymore . Must be black. It is very tough industrial shrink wrap, much better than red.:thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

space-cowboy said:


> As soon as spot welder hits that cell cannot be red, green, or pink anymore . Must be black. It is very tough industrial shrink wrap, much better than red.:thumbsup:



It is good stuff. I started buying all Keeppower cells. Or if you're talking about Orbtronic, yes those are excellent as well!

I'm going to need 4x18650 for my M43vn when it comes in. These would be great, but I'll probably go with something like the LG HE4 or Keeppower around $7 or so.


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 8, 2015)

markr6 said:


> It is good stuff. I started buying all Keeppower cells. Or if you're talking about Orbtronic, yes those are excellent as well!
> 
> I'm going to need 4x18650 for my M43vn when it comes in. These would be great, but I'll probably go with something like the LG HE4 or Keeppower around $7 or so.



Sony VTC5 is very good cell for M43vn


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 8, 2015)

space-cowboy said:


> Sony VTC5 is very good cell for M43vn



If you can find them. The VTC5 has been discontinued by the manufacturer, and most of the cells currently for sale are fakes. So only buy if you know a reliable vendor, and know exactly what to look for to spot fakes. Frankly, given those issues, and the lower cost and better availability of other high-quality high drain cells, I would not recommend the VTC5.

http://www.sun-vapers.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery/


----------



## gofastman (Jun 8, 2015)

Orbtronic has a fresh shipment of VTC5 cells coming next week!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 8, 2015)

gofastman said:


> Orbtronic has a fresh shipment of VTC5 cells coming next week!



Interesting. I did some more reading, and at least some sites claim that the VTC5 is NOT being discontinued. In fact, according to this article, production is increasing, and they will be made at a new factory in the Philippines.

I still think there are better options...the Samsung 25R is about the same capacity, gives roughly equivalent performance, and is way less than half the cost. (as low as $5 for the Samsung, $16 for the Sony at Orbtronic's site.) But it is good to know that we haven't seen the last of 'em.


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 8, 2015)

gofastman said:


> Orbtronic has a fresh shipment of VTC5 cells coming next week!



Yes,

Sony VTC5 (2015 production) , LG HG2 ...


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 8, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Interesting. I did some more reading, and at least some sites claim that the VTC5 is NOT being discontinued. In fact, according to this article, production is increasing, and they will be made at a new factory in the Philippines.



I read that article 30 minutes ago, while doing a search on 'VTC5 production' and apart from that one piece, there isn't anything about VTC5 production resuming, or even about the new battery factory in the Philippines.

I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'd be up for a few of them if somebody would 'button-top' them, but otherwise, I'll stick the only high current cells I really need, are four of them for my modified SupFire M6, which now runs on 25Rs. As it stands, that light doesn't see a lot of use.

Chris


----------



## markr6 (Jun 9, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> As it stands, that light doesn't see a lot of use.



As I get into more and more 18650 lights, and now 3x or 4x18650 lights, this will become even more common for me. They will most likely sit around and see a minute or two of use in a month for just playing around. Or, some of my 1x18650 lights will sit idle. So, basically "in storage". But I'm not going to bother draining them down to 3.6v just to have them half dead when I need them. That's another reason why I like the $6 price point. If they last half as long, so be it.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 10, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> If you can find them. The VTC5 has been discontinued by the manufacturer, and most of the cells currently for sale are fakes. So only buy if you know a reliable vendor, and know exactly what to look for to spot fakes. Frankly, given those issues, and the lower cost and better availability of other high-quality high drain cells, I would not recommend the VTC5.
> 
> http://www.sun-vapers.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-sony-vtc5-battery/



AkkuTeile is a 100% reliable source if need original VTC5. Highly recommend, especially for european members. My VTC5 cells arrived few weeks ago, date code was 2014 Nov.


----------



## SubLGT (Jun 12, 2015)

Mountain Electronics has the NCR18650GA in stock now, but I haven't seen a price yet.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 12, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> Mountain Electronics has the NCR18650GA in stock now, but I haven't seen a price yet.



Illumination Supply also has them...a protected button top Keeppower-branded version, for $14.


----------



## 5CardBLAZE (Jun 24, 2015)

.






I found these with the best {low impedance / resistance} protection IC curcuit.  [Well that's what's claimed, & seems to be true]*





3. Protection Circuit Electric Characteristics (Ta=25**℃**)*
3.1 Overcharge detection voltage(VCU​): 4.275±0.05V
3.2 Overcharge detection delay time: 1.0±0.5 S 
3.3 Overcharge release voltage: 4.075±0.05V
3.4 Under-discharge detection voltage(VDD​): 2.5±0.10V (Reducing with higher loads)
3.5 Under-discharge detection delay time: 1.0±0.5 S
3.6 Under-discharge release voltage: > 2.9±0.1V 
3.7 Excess current threshold (IEC​): 12.5A
3.8 Maximum Continuous Current 9A
3.9 Short detection delay time: MAX.18mS
3.10 Supply current （V cell=3.5V） : MAX.10μA
3.11 Standby current（V cell=1.8v） : MAX. 1uA
3.12 PCB total resistance: MAX. 30mΩ. _(we tested 12 m__Ω__)_
__________________________________________________________________________________
*Typical dimensions with protection circuit are*
Height: 68.8 +/- 0.05 mm
Width: 18.65 +/- 0.05 mm
*Battery Impedance with protection circuit (milli-Ohms 1000Hz) : < 35*
Nominal Voltage : 3.6V
Nominal Capacity: 3450mAh (typ.) 
Standard Charge current : 1475mA
Max Charge Voltage (CC/CV): 4.20V
Min Discharge Voltage: 2.5V
Max Cont. Discharge Current: 9 A, limited by PCM
Weight: 47.5g 
Note: The added protection circuit and nipple top adds a considerable amount of size to the battery. If your device is a tight fit with a bare cell, chances are the Blazars will be too large.


Has anyone heard of Blazer? ...Meant to be similar to Keeppower cells.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2015)

As a marketing professional, I won't use a cell with Comic Sans (or variation of it) on the wrapper! Just kidding...but not really


----------



## kreisl (Jun 29, 2015)

i did some google research, found the cell at nice price on NKON.nl site, they also posted the datasheet PDF

http://eu.nkon.nl/sk/k/ncr18650ga.pdf

cheers! :twothumbs

As i understand the PDF correctly, the EOL is reached after 300 cycles. Not bad.


----------



## thegreatfixer (Jul 21, 2015)

i seem to have found the NCR18650GA BLACK (w/PROTECTION) for about $8 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-...18650-Battery-with-PCB-2-pcs/32390256552.html

and the NCR18650GA RED (non Protected) are pennies LE$$ 

but what intrigues me is the price of the NCR18650BF now at ~$4 
WOW!!! how can that be the NCR18650BF & NCR18650B have REIGNED AS KING for 3 LONG YEARS 
and now with the LG and Pan 3500mAh just out the proven 3400mAh drop to about 1/2 their price from just 2 months ago 

can someone school me as to what is going on 

thank you


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 21, 2015)

thegreatfixer said:


> i seem to have found the NCR18650GA BLACK (w/PROTECTION) for about $8
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-...18650-Battery-with-PCB-2-pcs/32390256552.html
> 
> and the NCR18650GA RED (non Protected) are pennies LE$$
> ...



Simple supply and demand. People want the newest and best, and are generally willing to pay for it. So when the NCR18650GA came out, it became the new 'top dog'. And the NCR18650B became the 'has been'. Thus, its price went down.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 21, 2015)

thegreatfixer said:


> i seem to have found the NCR18650GA BLACK (w/PROTECTION) for about $8
> 
> and the NCR18650GA RED (non Protected) are pennies LE$$
> 
> ...



Old tech usually does drop rapidly in price when new tech comes out. It was surprising to me as well to find the NCR18650GA was actually cheaper than expected...the 3600 mAh NCR18650G was much more expensive, and harder to find. The competition has recently gotten a lot more intense...LG is selling some excellent cells now too, whereas before it seemed like Panasonic had almost a monopoly, at least for the highest capacity cells. So it isn't TOO surprising that prices are dropping.

I wouldn't go anywhere near that Alibaba link, though. No brand specified...that is a major red flag for me. It MIGHT be a good cell, but I simply don't trust generic cells. In the USA, Mountain Electronics has the NCR18650GA for a good price, and I know I can trust that those cells are genuine, and will deliver the rated performance. Not so with Alibaba...there is a reason they are cheaper.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2015)

The 4 I recently got measure around 85 milliohms. My Opus charger is definitely not the best for measuring this, though. But in comparison quite a bit higher than my Samsung 25R cells around 45.


----------



## SubLGT (Jul 21, 2015)

Here is one more bench test of the 18650GA:

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ench-test-results-a-great-10a-battery.688543/


----------



## techwg (Jul 24, 2015)

From what I have been researching, these cells are the core of the new EagleTac 3500's http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/eagletac-18650-3500-mah-rechargeable-lithium-battery

Here is some info I put in a notepad from some other site:



> IC PROTECTED Rechargeable Cell
> (takes the place of 2-123 cells in some applications)
> (4.2V hot off charger)
> Features:
> ...



I have a couple on order, hoping to get them tomorrow. I have not seen any hard reviews on them yet, but from all accounts they are a great battery. I'm all up for sopme 3500's  I do not know if the size benefits are only on the eagletacs or if they are on the base Sanyo battery. It is like pulling teeth trying to get info on these cells.


----------



## Megaphobema (Sep 4, 2015)

Will these cells work in my on-the-way Fenix PD35 2014 w/XM-L2 U2?

I ordered two of these exact cells ...

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index...=59_88&product_id=289&sort=p.price&order=DESC

Any input appreciated.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 4, 2015)

Megaphobema said:


> Will these cells work in my on-the-way Fenix PD35 2014 w/XM-L2 U2?
> 
> I ordered two of these exact cells ...
> 
> ...




On paper, the protected NCR18650GA from Mountain Electronics looks like a perfect match for your *Fenix PD35*. I say "on paper" only because I do not own either! I have, however, already selected that battery for my next protected 18650 purchase.


----------



## Megaphobema (Sep 4, 2015)

Excellent. Thank you very much for the response. Will let you know how it works out once everything arrives.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 4, 2015)

Megaphobema said:


> Will let you know how it works out once everything arrives.



Oh, boy! New toys.


----------



## techwg (Sep 4, 2015)

Megaphobema said:


> Will these cells work in my on-the-way Fenix PD35 2014 w/XM-L2 U2?
> 
> I ordered two of these exact cells ...
> 
> ...




Any particular reason you did not get the new 1000 lumen PD35 TAC?


----------



## gopajti (Sep 4, 2015)

my NCR18650GA cells (4pcs) arrived today from akkuteile.de, original voltage was 4*3.66V date code 2015.03.18.


----------



## Megaphobema (Sep 4, 2015)

Only reason I didn't get the TAC model is because I did a quick search and found the 2014 edition for $56 and just went for it. Normally I would be regretting not having the latest and greatest, but my hope is that I'll be perfectly happy with the one that arrives today (the 2014).


----------



## Megaphobema (Sep 4, 2015)

Per a reply from Mountain Electronics that I got to an email, regarding the use of the NCR18650GA in a Fenix PD35 ... "The Protected GA is an excellent battery for a light like that, as long as it fits. The GA has a much lower internal resistance than the B, so it will maintain peak output for longer than the 3400mAh NCR18650B."


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 4, 2015)

Megaphobema said:


> Only reason I didn't get the TAC model is because I did a quick search and found the 2014 edition for $56 and just went for it. Normally I would be regretting not having the latest and greatest, but my hope is that I'll be perfectly happy with the one that arrives today (the 2014).


I've two of the 2014 PD35, they're not going anywhere out of my possession or family.
Even if/when I upgrade, they'll still be kicking greatly. 
Robust, it'll be outdated before worn out, easily.


----------



## Megaphobema (Sep 10, 2015)

Got the PD35 ... Got the NCR18650GA batteries ... They're working very well with it so far ... I'm very pleased.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 13, 2015)

date code "5318"


----------



## kreisl (Sep 13, 2015)

datecode: 5430 (probably meaning, 2015-April-30th)
source: FT
received: yesterday
intendend use: testing rated capacity with different devices
copyright: dinob** :nana:


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 27, 2015)

Here is an informative comparison, at 1A, 3A, 5A, 7A, and 10A, of the 18650GA versus the Samsung 18650-35E and LG 18650-MJ1:

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/42074


----------



## Short_Circuit (Sep 30, 2015)

I found the Sanyo/Panasonic NCR18650GA Protected 3500mAh at mountain electric sold with the EVVA label. 

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_88&product_id=289
$10 price tag


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have my first pair of these NCR18650GA's being delivered to me tomorrow in the Keeppower flavor and am looking forward to it. One cell is destined for my MH20 the other for the Predator Pro V3 XP-L HI that shows up early next week. I will be comparing and contrasting out put and run times across the 2 new GA's, the 12 3600mah Orbtronic 18650's I have and finally against Orbtronic 3400mah cells and Keeppower 3400mah cells. Should be interesting. From what I have read these new 3500 GA's hold roughly 50-96mah more per cell vs 3400mah and because of the lower IR support max output much better? Cannot help but be afraid one of these new 3500mah 10amp capable cells may blow an emitter but according to Orbtronic they are specifically designed for flashlights?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I have my first pair of these NCR18650GA's being delivered to me tomorrow in the Keeppower flavor and am looking forward to it. One cell is destined for my MH20 the other for the Predator Pro V3 XP-L HI that shows up early next week. I will be comparing and contrasting out put and run times across the 2 new GA's, the 12 3600mah Orbtronic 18650's I have and finally against Orbtronic 3400mah cells and Keeppower 3400mah cells. Should be interesting. From what I have read these new 3500 GA's hold roughly 50-96mah more per cell vs 3400mah and because of the lower IR support max output much better? Cannot help but be afraid one of these new 3500mah 10amp capable cells may blow an emitter but according to Orbtronic they are specifically designed for flashlights?



I wouldn't worry about that. You could put a 30A cell in there and it would work just fine. I believe the electonics/emitter will take only what they need to run...high drain cells may produce more output but nothing earth shattering. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Unless you're frequently draining cells down to 3.0v or so, I think you're just wasting money and actually sacrificing brighter-for-longer output with some of the high-capacity cells.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Oct 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I have my first pair of these NCR18650GA's being delivered to me tomorrow in the Keeppower flavor and am looking forward to it. One cell is destined for my MH20 the other for the Predator Pro V3 XP-L HI that shows up early next week. I will be comparing and contrasting out put and run times across the 2 new GA's, the 12 3600mah Orbtronic 18650's I have and finally against Orbtronic 3400mah cells and Keeppower 3400mah cells. Should be interesting. From what I have read these new 3500 GA's hold roughly 50-96mah more per cell vs 3400mah and because of the lower IR support max output much better? Cannot help but be afraid one of these new 3500mah 10amp capable cells may blow an emitter but according to Orbtronic they are specifically designed for flashlights?



I ordered one NCR18650GA with the EVVA label from Mtn Electrics specifically for my MH20. It arrived with a charge of 3.79 volts and I promptly charged it up to 4.2 on my Nitecore d2 and it now resides in my flash light. Haven't really used it a lot as it stays in the console of my truck so I'll be interested in reading your results when you get yours. My understanding too was that these batteries are designed for the high power flash lights so I'd think the MH 20 would be perfect for it. I'll probably order more later on, for some reason I like the EVVA bats and at $10 ea at Mtn Elect. it's pretty reasonable and he ships pretty quickly. My battery/light budget for this month is getting a little low though. I just wanted to have the best battery in my best light. When I get more the next one will probably go in my Sunwayman P25C.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 8, 2015)

I work 2 jobs one of which is part time night security I am outside in the dark a LOT for hours on end so yes even my stoutest 18650's get run pretty low by the end of a shift. I rotate through my dozens of lights but the most common ones I use at work are the compact 18650 lights like the MH20 and ZL SC600 MkII L2. I frequently can run these lights from freshly charged at the beginning of a shift to as low as 2.6/7 volts by the end. It is not uncommon for me to go to work with 4-6 flashlights on me along with my baton etc. I have a LOT of ground to work foot patrol and being able to pull a long, medium or short range light at a whim is a huge advantage. Sounds like these GA's should really rock! What ever happened to the Orbtronic/Keeppower 3600mah cells?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 8, 2015)

From HKJ's 18650 comparator:






Enjoy the GA's! At 2 amps, the Keeppower 3500 (likely NCR18650*GA*), does better than the Orbtronic 3600 (NCR18650*G*) until about *3.15v. *That's pretty low and you would have to drain the battery past that to realize any benefit. Even then, they're pretty close and the total runtimes are within a couple *MINUTES (at best)*. Useless in my opinion to spend an extra $10-15 per cell!!!

At 5 amps, the 3500mAh actually does better for the entire curve. Brighter flashlight, longer.

I really think the NCR18650*GA* is _THE_ cell to buy, with the exception of some crazy-high applications like vapers or highly modded lights. And maybe a few stock lights like the Noctigon M43 to realize the maximum output.

Even if you buy 18650GA for EVERYTHING, and you're not even using close the 10A drain capability, you're not losing anything considering they cost about $9 each.

I pretend to know what I'm talking about, and I like to _think _I understand this stuff. If I'm wrong, someone politely correct me


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Oct 8, 2015)

Will these work in Nitecore EC4?


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 8, 2015)

In a direct comparison of the NCR18650GA and the Samsung 25R in my S3 EDC driven at 4.4A, the 25R put out no more output than the GA. This was true also in my M2Xvn driven at maybe 5A at best. So I've basically got a couple 25Rs sitting around now that will collect dust. I believe the GA in the protected flavor is the way to go for everything now.


----------



## thegreatfixer (Oct 9, 2015)

at what price?
i am new to BUYING 18650 in the past few years i have been happy with pulled laptop cells
but as i go further down the rabbit hole i splurged and bought many NCR18650BF 3400mAh 6A cells for~$3.85 non protected and i love getting 2x the run time as some of my older 2200-2600mAh pulls 

am i missing something other then ~100mAh (in my normal -4A needs) that the GA offer for 2x the PRI$E so far no LE$$ then $6 each non protected

in the non protected format what is the allure of the ~$6 GA over the ~$3.85 BF for lower Amp usage


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Oct 9, 2015)

thegreatfixer said:


> at what price?
> i am new to BUYING 18650 in the past few years i have been happy with pulled laptop cells
> but as i go further down the rabbit hole i splurged and bought many NCR18650BF 3400mAh 6A cells for~$3.85 non protected and i love getting 2x the run time as some of my older 2200-2600mAh pulls
> 
> ...



Where you getting them for $3.85? AliBaba, FastTech, or some place like that?

They're a good battery no doubt, but they seem to be drying up and not easily found at the more local places.

Chris


----------



## thegreatfixer (Oct 9, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Where you getting them for $3.85? AliBaba, FastTech, or some place like that?
> 
> They're a good battery no doubt, but they seem to be drying up and not easily found at the more local places.
> 
> Chris


 i have 2 successful Ali E. orders and they both have been tested by me with my Lii-500 charger and are REAL
the NCR18650BF $3.86 for 20pcs http://www.aliexpress.com/item/20pc...est=201556_6,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,201560_1

the NCR18650GA $6.02 for 20pcs http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...est=201556_6,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,201560_1

both are cheaper with the Ali App
and i in know way represent any of these stores (i stand for the truth low prices)

PS i do not understand why people buy the Panasonic NCR18650B over the the BETTER Sanyo NCR18650BF
http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...inspecting-the-new-panasonic-sanyo-ncr18650bf


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 10, 2015)

thegreatfixer said:


> PS i do not understand why people buy the Panasonic NCR18650B over the the BETTER Sanyo NCR18650BF



No real mystery...not everyone knows about every cell out there. The NCR18650B has a long and very positive track record going for it also. I have no doubt that the BF is just as good, but there is a lot less evidence at the present time.

I agree with markr6...given the reasonable cost, excellent performance, and all-rounder capability of the NCR18650GA, right now that is my go-to cell. If you have a very specific application, it might not be the absolute best cell, but it is going to be very close, and for most of us, you cannot do better. That works for me...KISS is a good guide.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 14, 2015)

finally got my first pair of Keeppower NCR18650GA's. One is in my new 4 amp Armytek Limited Edition Predator Pro V3 XP-L HI and the other is in my MH20. They took several hours to charge from the 3.7 volts I received them at which I found unusual. They took longer than even my 3600mah cells. I am in no way a battery expert so I do not know why they took so long to charge. So far so very good with these two cells! Both lights crank to the max and the 3500mah cells dont seem to drain as fast as any of my other cells. I am very pleased. Enough so I just ordered a half a dozen more Keeppower NCR18650GA's to spread across the vast mix of cells I have going on. Am using a VC4 charger with the upgrade wal wart USB charger for the iPhone 6 I am probably wrong but I think the wal wart is 5 amps? I just know that with the VC4 plugged into this thing it never drops below half an amp even if I am charging 4 of my stoutest cells all at once in it.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 14, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> finally got my first pair of Keeppower NCR18650GA's. One is in my new 4 amp Armytek Limited Edition Predator Pro V3 XP-L HI and the other is in my MH20. They took several hours to charge from the 3.7 volts I received them at which I found unusual. They took longer than even my 3600mah cells. I am in no way a battery expert so I do not know why they took so long to charge. So far so very good with these two cells! Both lights crank to the max and the 3500mah cells dont seem to drain as fast as any of my other cells. I am very pleased. Enough so I just ordered a half a dozen more Keeppower NCR18650GA's to spread across the vast mix of cells I have going on. Am using a VC4 charger with the upgrade wal wart USB charger for the iPhone 6 I am probably wrong but I think the wal wart is 5 amps? I just know that with the VC4 plugged into this thing it never drops below half an amp even if I am charging 4 of my stoutest cells all at once in it.



Just curious, did you get the protected version?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 16, 2015)

yes my new 3500mah Keeppowers are indeed protected button tops.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just scored 6 of these. *$2.70 each!!!* They're flat tops, so they'll only work in a few of my lights. Didn't need them, but I couldn't pass that price up!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice score!

I must say, if a n00b with 3 posts and an xxxx-Fire signed up to tell us about this price, I would be asking whether it sounded too good to be true. In your case, however, I know you are careful, so I am covetous rather than concerned!


----------



## markr6 (Dec 7, 2015)

HAHA I agree! One thing I never liked about these cells are the wrappers. They just feel and look cheap like the laptop pulls I've seen. In the past I have been purchasing from mtn electronics with a button top because I like the shiny wrapper and the extra thickness reduces rattle. The problem is, 3 out of 4 are TOO thick for some of my Zebralights.

I ordered some clear wrappers from Illumn to put on these new ones just because I am that anal retentive


----------



## thegreatfixer (Dec 8, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Just scored 6 of these. *$2.70 each!!!* They're flat tops, so they'll only work in a few of my lights. Didn't need them, but I couldn't pass that price up!


 were did you get these prices 


i can now get the NCR18650GA for $5.88 each in a 4 pack 4pcs = $23.49 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4PCS..._77_80_61,searchweb201644_0,searchweb201560_9
or the NCR18650BF for $3.53 each in a 40 pack or 10pcs for $3.69

all at Ali E. from many different sellers


----------



## markr6 (Dec 8, 2015)

It was a black friday deal from an ebay seller. Unfortunately no more deals like that in sight.


----------



## slappomatt (Apr 29, 2016)

Any updates on these batts? I'm looking for 20-60 of the ncr18650ga cells for an Rc project. I've heard of people finding them for around $4 each but I can only find much higher prices.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 29, 2016)

slappomatt said:


> Any updates on these batts? I'm looking for 20-60 of the ncr18650ga cells for an Rc project. I've heard of people finding them for around $4 each but I can only find much higher prices.



I've used FastTech a few times with good results.

$22 for 4 of them:

https://www.fasttech.com/category/1420/batteries?f=Nz1TQU5ZTw&sort=r&

Chris


----------



## kuksul08 (Jul 31, 2016)

The charge rate on this cell is ~1.5A, which is about 0.4C. My charger only charges at 1C, which is 3500mA in this case. Will I damage the cell?


----------



## bwalker (Mar 6, 2017)

I just saw some KeepPower protected 18650 3500 mAh cells on Amazon that appear to be the NCR18650GA. They're a 2-pack for $17.99 with plastic case. Are these preferred over the Panasonic 3400 mAh NCR1865B cells that I currently use? I'm looking for stronger cells for a TM26 and am wondering if these KeepPower 3500 mAh are worth upgrading to. TIA.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Mar 14, 2017)

Depends on what discharge rate you need. The Nickel Cobalt (NCR) electrode is the most durable one out there. The most proven technology but rated for a lower output. Keep in mind: the higher the energy the higher the amp rating the lower the ultimate service life.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 15, 2017)

Sanyo GA is an NCA chemistry cell. it's basically a tweaked panasonic NCR in sanyo packaging (sanyo and pana now 1 company)

yes NCA chemistry has very good CALENDAR life if that's what you mean by "durability". but has less cycle life than some NMC chemistry cells

NCR-GA beats NCR-B in capacity, energy, voltage sag so yes get the GA unless you could buy the B for super cheap


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

kuksul08 said:


> The charge rate on this cell is ~1.5A, which is about 0.4C. My charger only charges at 1C, which is 3500mA in this case. Will I damage the cell?



What charger only charges at 1C?


----------



## Dr. Mario (Mar 17, 2017)

Sanyo NCR18650GA dents easily, at least at positive tip. I have two, they were used in my Convoy S2 flashlights, both Nichia 219C and NVSU233A-U365, and the batteries got dented at the positive tip, from even the minor drop. Looks like I will have to replace the springs with somewhat softer one like the one in Convoy M1 flashlight (this one never dented the battery - LG INR18650MJ1 which I will just permanently pair with, so I wonder why). I am not saying it's a bad battery, but it's that the GA cells seem to have weaker positive cap for some reasons. So, if you have tighter flashlight configuration, beware.


----------



## mikraj (Apr 6, 2017)

hELLO , I new to this thread
I just bought 84 this type of battery
But I hesitate about the originallity
I buy this battery at local store..

1.When I buy from titan battery.com,, the battery have "C" mark,, but when I buy at Local store The Mark is "B",, 

2.I Set with NIMH operation at the charger,, discharge set to 2amp
When The Charger begin, it show discharge at 1.4 amp,, the voltage drop from 4.2 to 3.86 Volt ,, this is normal?
I have no graphic,, I try with note,, 
>when the voltage at 3.4 Volt,, the "Mah" that I got is about 1100 Mah..
>when the voltage at 3.0 Volt,, the "Mah" that I got is about 2300 Mah..
>when the voltage at 2.8 Volt,, the "Mah" that I got is about 3205 Mah..
everything is normal?

I did not try The "C" Mark Yet


Discharge with SKYRC balance charger,, 2 amp discharge,, until 2.8 Volt,, I got about 3205 mah

thank YOU,, I upload the Picture


----------

